# Women's RBS 6 Nations Championship



## petereoin (Feb 10, 2013)

Ireland 25 England 0

1.)






2.)




3.)




4.)




5.)




6.)




Thanks for looking


----------



## Menace (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done.

What camera & lens combination did you use?

Thanks


----------



## candyman (Feb 10, 2013)

And, what aperture, shutterspeed and ISO did you use?
Great capture of action.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 11, 2013)

Great set of photos!!
I know nothing of rugby, so little that I had to google RBS in the thread title, but these photos show Women that clearly do know rugby and are 100% involved.
Absolutely great facial expressions in all these shots, great job capturing those expressions and the intensity of the action. 

Pretty lopsided score, is rugby a new game in England, eh?



.


----------



## petereoin (Feb 11, 2013)

Menace said:


> Well done.
> 
> What camera & lens combination did you use?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Menance, these where shot with a canon 400mm f/2.8 IS mounted on a canon 1D MKIII






candyman said:


> And, what aperture, shutterspeed and ISO did you use?
> Great capture of action.




Most of the shots where at 2.8, I tried to keep the ISO to at least 500, but probably averages around 1000 - 1500





tolusina said:


> Great set of photos!!
> I know nothing of rugby, so little that I had to google RBS in the thread title, but these photos show Women that clearly do know rugby and are 100% involved.
> Absolutely great facial expressions in all these shots, great job capturing those expressions and the intensity of the action.
> 
> Pretty lopsided score, is rugby a new game in England, eh?



Thanks for your comments,
If you google "rugby" you will see that it was first played in England at Rugby school, hence the name.


----------

